# Große Vorsicht bei Abfahrten, wer konnte diese Schwelle überwinden?



## Deleted298378 (14. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Ladies 

ich habe kein Thema gefunden hier bei uns, was mein Anliegen beinhaltet. Also hab ich mir gedacht, ich mache mal ein Thema auf.
Die eine oder andere kennt es bestimmt: das flaue Gefühl vor einer Abfahrt, am besten noch mit Schotter.
Mich interessiert es, ob es hier die eine oder andere gibt, der es am Anfang auch so ging, dass sie Abfahrten am liebsten gemieden hätte und diese "Angstschwelle" aber überwinden konnte. Hat das einfach nur was mit der richtigen Technik zu tun und mit ganz viel Übung oder gibt es auch die typischen hoffnungslosen Fälle?
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich erst 2 Mal gefahren bin. Beim ersten Mal lief es richtig gut und ich hatte tierisch viel Spaß. Beim zweiten Mal lief es mies. Ne Abfahrt mit Schotter und 2 Mal mit dem Bike umgekippt. Wobei ich beim zweiten Mal das erste Mal mit Klickies gefahren bin. Vielleicht war ich deswegen vom Kopf her nicht frei.  Jedenfalls habe ich dann das gemacht, was man sicher nicht sofort tun sollte: hab das Bike in den Schuppen gestellt und nicht mehr angeguckt  So nach dem Motto "Das wird eh nix". Aber so richtig zufrieden geben will ich mich damit auch nicht. Und nun suche ich den einen oder anderen seelischen Beistand und Hoffnungsschimmer, dass ich nicht ganz hoffnungslos bin  

LG vom Melanchen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. April 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob du jetzt ne gesamte Abfahrt meinst die besonders steil ist, oder ob's nur bestimmte Abschnitte zwischendurch sind.
Ich weiß jedenfalls, dass ich bei unseren Touren immer wieder Stellen/Abschnitte drin hatte (und auch immer noch habe), die ich mich nicht zu fahren trau(t)e, obwohl mein Mann oder andere sie vor mir fahren und sie eigentlich easy sind/aussehen. Beispiel eine steilere Böschung: Ich bin nen ganzen Sommer immer den kleinen Umweg gefahren, um da nicht runter zu müssen. Irgendwann kam dann erst der Gedanke "Will ich auch irgendwann mal fahren.", dann: "Ist doch fahrbar, das sieht man bei den anderen." und ganz irgendwann: "Jetzt probier ich's." Und dann wirklich ohne Zeitdruck, dass unbedingt noch mehr km geschafft werden müssen, erst noch mal die Stelle von oben und unten betrachtet, meinem Mann genau gesagt, wo er stehen und aufpassen soll, nochmal selbst laut vorgesagt worauf ich achten muss ("Schau, wo du hinwillst. - Schön in die Attack-Position. - Nicht zu viel mit dem Hinterrad bremsen.") Und tatsächlich hat es geklappt. Mit hochklopfendem Herzen, angestrengtem Gesichtsausdruck, weiterhin lauten Selbstgesprächen und total verkrampft - aber ich war unten. Gleich nochmal, diesmal mit Fotos, damit ich mir zu Hause anschauen konnte, dass ich das tatsächlich gemacht hab und mittlerweile ist das Herzklopfen an der Stelle immer geringer.

Ich hoffe, das war jetzt das, was dir weiterhilft und nicht am Thema vorbei geht.
Soll dir jedenfalls zeigen, dass andere sich auch langsam rantasten und nicht immer alles sofort fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (14. April 2014)

Hallo Melanchen,
mach dir nicht zuviele Gedanken. Ich nehme mal an, es ging den meisten von uns anfänglich so.
Ich kann nur von mir berichten: Bei mir machte es plötzlich "klick". Plötzlich merkte ich, dass mein Bike viel mehr kann, als ich ihm zutraute. mir half es ungemein mit anderen zusammen zu fahren. Der Gedanke "wenn die nicht umfallen, weshalb soll ich dann...".
Auf Schotter ist es auch gut, dass du nicht zuviel bremst. Je mehr du bremst, desto mehr rutscht es. Ich nehme an, du fährst stehend. Wenn man auf dem Sattel sitzt, hat man auch nicht die gleiche Kontrolle. Ein guter Bikeguide meinte auch mal, dass man sich einfach daran gewöhnen soll, dass das Hinterrad zwischendurch mal rutscht. Aber das kommt alles mit der Übung. Ein Fahrtechnikkurs hilft natürlich auch immer und eben... viel viel fahren.


----------



## Sleyvas (14. April 2014)

Hmm was genau verstehst du denn unter "eine Abfahrt mit Schotter"?
Da du erst zwei Mal gefahren bist, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass eher ein schottriger Forstweg als grobes Gelände mit losen Steinen gemeint ist?

Etwas Angst bzw. Respekt ist eigentlich ganz normal und legt sich mit der Erfahrung. Anfangs bin ich mit vielleicht max. 20km/h auf solchen Wegen herumgeschlichen, es war mir ein Rätsel, wie alle anderen da einfach unbeeindruckt runterrauschen konnten. Inzwischen klappt's auch ohne ständiges Angstbremsen und das Bauchgefühl ist nur noch mäßig flau. Nur Kurven und ich sind noch keine Freunde geworden.

Auf Schotter (inbesondere grobem) fahren fühlt sich einfach eklig an. Man lernt nur, damit umzugehen und sich nicht mehr so zu erschrecken, wenn das Radl mal ein wenig hin- und herhüpft. Das findet schon seinen Weg. Der am einfachsten gesagte und am schwierigsten umzusetzende Tipp: locker stehen und nicht verkrampfen.

Bremsen ist ein zusätzlicher Unsicherheitsfaktor, daher möglichst wenig bremsen. Immer nur vor und nicht in Kurven und dann auch schön dosiert, so dass dir das Rad nicht ausbricht. Wenn es hinten mal rutscht, macht das idR nichts, vorne sollte das Rad allerdings nicht den Grip verlieren.

Wenn du dich ohne Klickies wohler fühlst, was spricht denn dagegen, mit Plattformpedalen zu fahren?

Nicht direkt entmutigen lassen, sondern das Ganze als Herausforderung sehen.


----------



## Deleted298378 (14. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für die ersten mutmachenden Worte 
@Sleyvas: Ich meinte einen schottrigen Forstweg mit leichter bergab Tendenz.  Vor Schotter habe ich größten Respekt. Da fährt die ganze Zeit der Gedanke mit "Auf Steinen rutscht dein Bike". Und dementsprechend schleiche ich dann da runter... Teilweise schon so langsam, dass mein Mann Bedenken hat, dass ich umkippe, weil ich zu langsam bin  Er gibt sich ja auch echt Mühe mit mir schwierigem Fall  und bei ihm sieht das auch gar nicht so schwer aus.
Fahrt ihr schottrige Forstwege mit bergab Tendenz im stehen oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## scylla (14. April 2014)

Hey Melanchen,
das war doch erst deine zweite Tour auf dem Bike. Da ist das ganz normal, dass du dich noch etwas unsicher fühlst, und noch nicht so genau weißt, was möglich ist und was nicht. Also mach dir nicht zu viel Stress! Jeder hat mal klein und ängstlich angefangen. 
Das wird mit der Zeit von ganz alleine. Du solltest dich nur nicht gleich frustrieren. Wenn's mal nicht läuft, dann einfach den Tag abhaken und beim nächsten Mal frischen Mutes starten.

Vielleicht solltest du auch gleich mal einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs belegen. Von Fremden lernt man manchmal einfacher als vom eigenen Partner. Wenn du ein paar Grundtechniken gezeigt bekommst und diese übst, wirst du dich sicher gleich viel wohler auf dem Rad fühlen.

PS: Schotterpisten bergab machen mir immer noch Angst  Schon allein, weil es total blödsinnig und sinnlos wäre, sich dort zu zerstören und irgendwie sowieso keinen Spaß macht. Ich lass da einfach die Heizer vorbei und gondel ganz gemütlich stressfrei runter. Die warten dann schon unten wieder.
Forder deinen Mann doch beim nächsten Mal auf, dir lieber den Trail neben der Schotterpiste zu zeigen. Das macht bestimmt mehr Spaß


----------



## Votec Tox (14. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ....Forder deinen Mann doch beim nächsten Mal auf, dir lieber den Trail neben der Schotterpiste zu zeigen. Das macht bestimmt mehr Spaß



Aber ein Fahrtechnikkurs schadet nie oder eventuell mit Freunden losziehen, die Geduld und Verständnis haben und gut erklären können.

Zu Deiner Frage ob stehend oder sitzen: es hilft bergab fast immer den Sattel runter zu stellen und im Stehen zu fahren, wobei nicht aufrecht wie eine Kerze sondern schau mal in die Bikehefte rein, da siehst Du die Haltung der Photofahrer meist sogar ziemlich ausdrucksstark bis leicht übertrieben 
Noch wichtiger ist es nicht ängstlich vors Vorderrad auf die spitzen Steinschen zu schauen sondern weiter voraus.
Dickere Reifen mit schönen Stollen und niedrigem Luftdruck helfen auch, erhöhen natürlich den Rollwiderstand auf Radwegetappen...
Vielen Menschen helfen Flatpedale bei schwierigen Passagen, probier es mal aus, es gibt günstige Bärentatzen mit geringem Gewicht.

Gut ist es, wenn Du auf anderem Untergrund auch mal richtig Bremsen geübt hast - Stichwort Fahrtechnikkurs - dann kann man im nächsten Schritt auch Bremsen auf losem Untergrund üben und fühlt sich sicherer, wenn man weiß, daß man auch wieder zum Stehen kommt.
Denn Fahren auf losen Untergründen wie Schotter und Sand wird leider  mit etwas (passend zur Situation natürlich) mehr Tempo leichter.


----------



## tombrider (14. April 2014)

Ich denke auch, daß man erstmal viel Fahr-Erfahrung bekommen sollte, damit steigt auch die Sicherheit. Angst bergab ist vor allem die Angst, nicht mehr sicher zum Stehen zu kommen. Und das hängt vor allem mit der fehlenden Einschätzung der möglichen Bremsleistung zusammen. Darum sollte man genau das verstärkt üben, am besten unter Anleitung. Ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs ist kein Muß, aber meistens sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Deleted298378 (14. April 2014)

Vielen Dank an alle 
Dann besteht für mein Bike ja doch noch Hoffnung, dass es noch nicht in Rente gehen muss 
Dann ist jetzt erstmal üben, üben, üben angesagt und ich werde auf jeden Fall mal einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs in Betracht ziehen. Auf jeden Fall werde ich meine Umgebung bei der nächsten Fahrt genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Und ich werde meinem Mann mal vorschlagen, dass wir eine Trainingsfahrt daraus machen wo ich möglichst einiges ausprobieren kann wie sich mein Bike wann verhält.
Das im stehen bergab fahren wusste ich noch gar nicht bzw. habe ich so auch noch nie wahr genommen. Das werde ich auch mal testen. Ich frage mich gerade, ob mein Mann auch stehend fährt  Muss ich ihn nachher direkt mal fragen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. April 2014)

Gerade weil du noch so "frisch und unverdorben" bist, würde ich auch unbedingt ein fahrtechnik Wochenende empfehlen! 
So lernst du es gleich richtig vom Profi. Am Ende schaust du dir bei den Kumpels Fehler ab, und die wieder los zu werden ist dann schwierig 

BTW: Schotter ist mein feind 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted298378 (14. April 2014)

Wie schön, dass ich mit meiner Abneigung gegenüber Schotter nicht alleine da stehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amaya_Haniko (14. April 2014)

Hallo Melanchen,

ich bin am Wochenende zum ersten Mal eine kleine Downhillstrecke mit dem Enduro eines Freundes gefahren. Der Untergrund ist ganz unterschiedlich gewesen, mal feste feuchte Erde, mal größere Steine, mal loser Schotter. Bei der ersten Abfahrt musste ich mehrmals anhalten vor lauter Angst... Vor Schotter hatte ich auch große Angst, aber wie die anderen bereits sagten, das Hinterrad darf ruhig mal rutschen, man muss sich daran gewöhnen. Ich kann total nachvollziehen wie du dich fühlst, ich war nach den ersten zwei verkrepelten Abfahrten auch erstmal bedient und wollte den Gedanken vom "groben Biken lernen" gleich wieder verwerfen. Aber meine Begleitung hat mir Mut gemacht, mir viele Tricks gezeigt und mich immer wieder den Berg hochgeschliffen 

Bei der letzten Abfahrt konnte ich sogar schon hier und da ein paar kleine Sprünge mitnehmen (wir haben den ganzen Tag auf dem Bergchen verbracht und geübt - unerbittlich ).

Lass dich nicht entmutigen, schau dir mal ein paar Fahrtechnik-Videos an (das hat mir sehr geholfen!), und fahre mit anderen zusammen. Bei unseren lokalen Trails trifft man immer Gleichgesinnte, mit denen man auch sofort locker plaudern kann. Jeder hilft dem anderen. Man muss nur den Mut haben, sich dort hin zu wagen und mit den Leuten ins Gespräch kommen  Vielleicht gibts ja bei dir in der Nähe auch solche Treffpunkte?

Angst zu haben ist normal und auch okay. Du wirst schnell merken, je öfter du fährst und wenn du die richtige Anleitung bekommst, du wirst automatisch besser und der Spaßfaktor steigt stetig.

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. April 2014)

Wenn du mit der HR-Bremse so fest bremst, dass das Hinterrad rutscht, hast du auch vorne keine Kontrolle, weil dann zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist. Ich glaube, es stürzen mehr Leute auf losem Schotter, weil sie zuviel hinten bremsen, als solche, denen das Vorderrad wg. zuviel Bremspower wegrutschen. Eine gute Bremstechnik ist bei wirklich tiefem losem Schotter wirklich wichtig, daher ist ein Fahrtechnikcamp sicher nicht verkehrt. Einzig auf Sand muss man wirklich mit der VR-Bremse aufpassen.
Ein bißchen Geschwindigkeit macht die Sache gleich wirklich viel stabiler, das Rad sucht sich schon seinen Weg. Du musst nur die Arme locker lassen und nicht verkrampfen. Aber das wird schon mit der ZEit!


----------



## tombrider (15. April 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn du mit der HR-Bremse so fest bremst, dass das Hinterrad rutscht, hast du auch vorne keine Kontrolle, weil dann zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist. Ich glaube, es stürzen mehr Leute auf losem Schotter, weil sie zuviel hinten bremsen, als solche, denen das Vorderrad wg. zuviel Bremspower wegrutschen. Eine gute Bremstechnik ist bei wirklich tiefem losem Schotter wirklich wichtig, daher ist ein Fahrtechnikcamp sicher nicht verkehrt. Einzig auf Sand muss man wirklich mit der VR-Bremse aufpassen.
> Ein bißchen Geschwindigkeit macht die Sache gleich wirklich viel stabiler, das Rad sucht sich schon seinen Weg. Du musst nur die Arme locker lassen und nicht verkrampfen. Aber das wird schon mit der ZEit!


Alles dreiviertel-richtig. Richtig ist: Man fährt nicht mit rutschendem Hinterrad, das sollte man vermeiden. Aber WENN das Hinterrad ins Rutschen gerät, sollte man das beherrschen. Sprich: Üben, mit blockiertem Hinterrad zu fahren und das Fahrrad auch dann unter Kontrolle zu halten. Die meisten stürzen, weil sie genau das nicht geübt haben. Das Vorderrad blockiert auch auf nassen Steinen und Wurzeln schnell, und wenn man zu stark vorne bremst, kann man über den Lenker gehen. Also sollte man auch das üben, unter kontrollierten Bedinungen und am besten unter kundiger Anleitung.


----------



## Deleted298378 (15. April 2014)

Vielen Dank an alle für die netten Worte und die vielen Tipps  
Erst jetzt wird mir bewusst wie viel beim mountainbiken doch die richtige Fahrtechnik ausmacht. Wenn ich meinen Mann sehe, der fährt einfach drauf los... Vielleicht weiß er aber intuitiv was zu tun ist


----------



## scylla (15. April 2014)

Melanchen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle für die netten Worte und die vielen Tipps
> Erst jetzt wird mir bewusst wie viel beim mountainbiken doch die richtige Fahrtechnik ausmacht. Wenn ich meinen Mann sehe, der fährt einfach drauf los... Vielleicht weiß er aber intuitiv was zu tun ist



die Intuition wird auch bei dir kommen... durch Fahren, Fahren, Ausprobieren, Üben, und noch mehr Fahren. Das macht in den seltensten Fällen einfach mal "Klick" und ist auf einmal da, sondern kommt mit der Zeit. Es ist sicherlich noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. April 2014)

Männer fahren aber eher einfach drauf los, als Frauen (nicht alle auf beiden Seiten, aber die meisten)  
Ich hör auch öfters "Nicht denken, einfach laufen lassen, das klappt von alleine." aber ich hab nunmal ein bisschen Verstand und der will fast immer mitreden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. April 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> aber ich hab nunmal ein bisschen Verstand und der will fast immer mitreden...



Den kenn ich, den Verstand. Blöder Hund 
Die einzige Gegenmaßnahme, die ich bisher dagegen gefunden habe, ist noch ein bisschen mehr zu Üben.
Viele Kerls fahren eine schwierige Stelle runter, wenn sie die Situation zu 50% im Griff haben. Ich fahr sie erst dann runter, wenn ich sie zu 150% im Griff habe. Also muss meine Fahrtechnik halt die 150% hergeben vor es klappt. Dauert halt auf diese Weise ein bisschen länger, bis man an dem Punkt ist, aber irgendwann hat man's. Biken ist eben ein Ausdauersport


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. April 2014)

Ja, Üben ist der Schlüssel.
Aber ich hab auch Tage, an denen ich zum Üben nul Bock hab und einfach nur ne "Oma-Runde" (keine Technik, keine Steigung - nur Sonne genießen) fahren will und wenn ich an so nem Tag dann doch was versuch, bin ich nur halbherzig dabei und es geht schief und ich hab erst recht keine Lust mehr. An anderen Tagen kann ich mich im Gegenteil total dran verbeißen, was zu schaffen und probier's auch nochmal aus, bis es klappt (und hör dann auf, um mit dem Gefühl "Ich kann's also" heimzukommen und den Erfolg nicht zu zerstören, indem ichs direkt wieder vermassel)
Also, nicht nur verbissen üben, sondern auch mal genießen.
Und auch dran denken, wie viel Mut dazu gehört auch mal vor der gesamten Gruppe abzusteigen und zu schieben, weil das Bauchgefühl sagt "Heut (noch) nicht!" Gute Selbsteinschätzung ist das Wichtigste!
Der Tag kommt, wo's flüssig klappt!


----------



## Deleted298378 (15. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Den kenn ich, den Verstand. Blöder Hund


Oh ja! Der und der innere Schweinehund... Manchmal möchte man beide verscheuchen.


----------



## Deleted298378 (15. April 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Also, nicht nur verbissen üben, sondern auch mal genießen.


Ein "gesundes" Mittelmaß ist wichtig denke ich. Wenn man nur übt, verliert man womöglich die Lust und bei mir ist dann auch irgendwann einfach die Luft raus und es klappt gar nichts mehr. Wenn man dann weiter macht, wird es ja nur noch frustrierend.


----------



## scylla (15. April 2014)

Melanchen schrieb:


> Ein "gesundes" Mittelmaß ist wichtig denke ich. Wenn man nur übt, verliert man womöglich die Lust und bei mir ist dann auch irgendwann einfach die Luft raus und es klappt gar nichts mehr. Wenn man dann weiter macht, wird es ja nur noch frustrierend.



Sowieso. Wenn man sich in eine Sache total verbeißt, dann kommt irgendwann der Punkt, wo's eher immer schlechter wird als besser.
Einfach von der Lust und Laune abhängig machen, wie WarriorPrincess schon sagt. Wenn man an einem Tag denkt "das würde ich jetzt gerne üben", dann ruhig mal ein wenig festbeißen. Wenn man am nächsten Tag keine Lust zu garnichts hat, dann kann man auch einfach mal eine Runde "Radweg" fahren. Hauptsache es macht Spaß 

Auch wie und wo man übt ist ganz individuell. Viele Leute üben gerne mal auf dem Aldiparkplatz, was sicher auch ein sehr sinnvoller Ansatz ist. Mir taugt das hingegen gar nicht, da wird mir so fad, dass ich das keine 5 min durchhalte. Ich übe deswegen lieber direkt auf den Trails wo jeder sagt "um Himmels Willen, das ist doch kein Platz zum Üben"


----------



## Deleted298378 (15. April 2014)

Aber auf dem Trail hat man ja auch den richtigen Untergrund und die richtigen Bedingungen. Auf die Dauer stelle ich mir das auf einem Parkplatz nicht sehr hilfreich vor. Aber da sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden


----------



## Votec Tox (15. April 2014)

Beides! Nicht jeder wohnt direkt am Trail und besser man übt bei den Alltagsfahrten in der Stadt immer wieder mal z.B. Achten fahren, Kreise mit Lenker parallel zum Oberrohr, um enge Fahrradständer (diese mit den hüfthohen Bügeln) rum zu manövriere und wenn das klappt, 
dann auf der Stelle zu stehen oder kleine Hüpfer auf Bordsteinkanten rauf und runter usw. 
als ob man einmal die Woche auf dem Trail ein wenig übt.


----------



## mäxx__ (15. April 2014)

Klink mich als Mann und Papa von 2 Jungs ein...

einer Frau gings auch so ähnlich; sie ist konditionell , vor allem bergauf, wesentlich stärker als ich, aber sie setzt ihr Hirn halt auch viel mehr ein als ich
An Schlüsselstellen bergab wird/wurde es ihr auch manchmal zu heftig und ihr Kopf sagte:"Kannste nicht, machste nicht."

Als ich unsere Jungs mal auf eine Tour mitnahm, wo es auch Trailstücke gab, die ein bischen tricky oder auch steiler waren, war es dem Kleineren doch zuviel.
Wir haben uns also einen Parcours in der Einfahrt - unterm Carport und durch die Garage mit schmalen Brettern zum balancieren, Holzscheite mit langem Brett drüber als Wippe, nen 8er mit Kreide aufgemalt und Palettenhügel gebaut (geht ruckzuck).
Erst sind die Kinder und ich, dann das ein oder andere Nachbarskind und zuletzt auch die Mama durch den Technikparcours gefahren.
Alle hatten Spass, es schult ungemein die Radbeherrschung und gerade die Palletten wurden immer höher (5 Stück aufeinander).

Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass man vielleicht eher spielerisch an die Sache rangehen soll.
Mittlerweile fährt mir meine Frau genauso um die Ohren, wie die Jungs...


----------



## Easy (25. April 2014)

Denk auch mal über eine absenkbare Sattelstütze wie Kind Shock oder Reverb nach. Ich würde nie mehr ohne fahren wollen. Die beste Erfindung seit dem MTB und eine sehr lohnende Investition.  Das Sicherheitsgefühl auf Abfahrten mit abgesenkter Stütze ist ernorm.


----------



## Ancient_Alien (26. April 2014)

Schön das es hier auch mal welche gibt, die die gleichen Probleme haben.  Mein Göga fährt echt alles, wo ich sage wie kommt man da überhaupt runter? Ich bin auch echt schon oft mitgefahren aber ich bin so oft aufm Trail einfach abgestiegen hab geschoben und bin dann wieder weitergefahren . Meine Erzfeinde sind extreme Steilkurven, Kanten, und Kuhlen. Deswegen habe ich mich jetzt endlich dazu durchgerungen einen Kurs zu machen. Ich wusste gar nicht, das es hier nicht weit weg eine Mountainbikeschule gibt. Bin mal gespannt ob ich da mit meinen 41 Lenzen noch Lernfähig bin. Am 10 Mai gehts los.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (26. April 2014)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit - fahre mit anderen Frauen! Ich habe die meisten Ängste verloren, als ich Frauen gesehen habe, die die Sachen vor meinen Augen gefahren sind. Irgendwie macht es eher 'klick', wenn ich sehe, wie eine Frau die Sache macht. Mein Kopf glaubt dann, das so was machbar ist (wenn es nicht zu irre schwer ist...) Jetzt das ich ein bisschen mehr kann,  habe ich die Erfahrung auch dann anders rum gemacht - Frauen fahren mir nach und kommen gut klar mit Sachen, die sie noch nie vorher gemacht haben.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. April 2014)

Ancient, ich stimme HiFi zu 100% zu!
Mir geht es wie Dir, nur dass ich 10 Jahre älter bin und mein Kopf mir immer im Weg rumsteht. Fahrtechnikkurs ist nie ein Fehler. Ansonsten mache ich es wie Du: Absteigen und Schieben. Ich schäme mich auch nicht dafür, ärgere mich nur manchmal. Und so peu a peu werden immer mehr Stellen fahrbar. Lass Dich durch andere nicht stressen, hab´ Spaß und suche Dir Touren die für DEINE Fahrtechnik geeignet sind und für Deinen GöGa ein paar schwierigere Stellen haben. So mache ich das mit meinem Mann auch, und so hat jeder Spaß.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. April 2014)

Wir alle haben Ängste durchgemacht.  Ich bin heute eine Stelle 3 mal angefahren, bevor ich dann doch gesprungen bin. Auch beim 2. und 3. Mal musste ich mich überwinden. Einen anderen Drop bin ich auch 3 mal angefahen aber dann habe ich für heute endgültig einfach nein gesagt. Wie die syclla das auch formuliert hat - wenn ich eine sache nicht sicher bin,  dann lass ich es eben. Irgendwann kriegst du ein Gefühl dafür,  was geht und was nicht.  Schieben tue ich auch allemal. Gehört alles dazu!


----------



## Ancient_Alien (27. April 2014)

Lahmschnecke, ich bin da ja auch völlig schmerzfrei, wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin dann lass ich es einfach. Nur für meinen Mann gibt es nix schwieriges. Der fährt schon seit ewig und hat vor wirklich nix Respekt. Das Gute ist, wenn wir zusammen fahren dann halt eher Sachen, die ich auch fahren kann und für den anderen kram hat er seine Kumpels.  Das andere ist, das ich wo wir wohnen keine Frau kenne, die den Sport auch betreibt. Ich hoffe halt auf ein paar Kontakte bei dem Bikekurs, dann könnte ich eventuell mal mit ein paar Leuten fahren, die sich nicht gleich überall runterstürzen .


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (29. April 2014)

Ich bin zwar keine Frau, aber absoluter Kopfmensch - kann nicht "einfach nicht nachdenken und fahren", sondern brauche die Sicherheit dass ich denke dass ich das schaffen werde was ich vor habe. Und ich hatte gerade letztes WE das Problem dass ich ein Stelstück absolut nicht fahren konnte weil sich der Kopf partout geweigert hat. Bin dann zwei Tage später alleine und mit jeder Menge Zeit wieder dahin und das ganze einfach von unten angegangen. Also nicht direkt die ganzen 10-12m auf einmal gefahren, sondern erstmal eine Stelle gesucht wo es nur so 3m bis unten waren (was dann kein Problem war). Dann eine Stelle ca. 2m weiter oben gesucht und so weiter. Und ich kann nur sagen dass es an der Stelle totaler Mist war aus der Schrägen anzufahren und Tage zuvor haben mich Freunde dafür auch etwas ausgelacht (nicht böse gemeint, sie fanden das nur amüsant weil es letzten Endes sogar an sich schwieriger war aus der Schrägen zu starten als von oben - aber für mich war das eben doch wieder irgendwie leichter weil ich so die Abfahrt einteilen konnte). Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, teil ein großes Problem in kleine Stücke ein sofern irgendwie möglich und dann schaffst Du das sicherlich.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. April 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ich bin heute eine Stelle 3 mal angefahren, bevor ich dann doch gesprungen bin. Auch beim 2. und 3. Mal musste ich mich überwinden.


Wow, deinen Mut muss ich echt bewundern!   Springen würde ich mich nie trauen, da hab ich schon beim Skifahren richtig schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Da muss ich mich im Juni warm anziehen....


----------



## haubert (29. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
vielleicht hilft ja dieses Angebot weiter, das geht ziemlich genau in diese Richtung

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/maedels-auf-paedels-fahrtechniktraining-fuer-angsthaeschen.698973/


----------



## MrsBergamont (5. Mai 2014)

Hi Melanchen,

ich glaube viel wurde ja schon gesagt, ich kann dir aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sagen, dass ich am Anfang zu übermütig war (weil dem Downhill-Freund immer hinterhergeflitzt ^^), bis ich mir dann beim Biken und einem Sturz das Handgelenk mit einem Haarriss gebrochen hab. Die ersten Fahrten nach dem Sturz sind jetzt gerade echt strange, ich hab mehr Respekt vor den Strecken, die ich sonst problemlos gefahren bin. Noch schlimmer - bei neuen Strecken bin ich übervorsichtig geworden. Wechselnde Untergründe wie ultra trockener Schotter nach langen Regenpausen oder super matschige Wurzeln nach tagelangem Regen, sind auf einmal ein Problem.

Mein Rezept dagegen ist jetzt viel, viel Fahren, Fahrtechnik lernen und üben und immer wieder neu übern Schatten springen.
Ich bin momentan jeden Tag nach der Arbeit draußen und übe Gleichgewicht auf dem Fahrrad, Kurven fahren, Bremsen etc. 

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja auch.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Ancient_Alien (7. Mai 2014)

Ja ihr lieben was soll ich sagen. Ich glaub bei mir lag es eindeutig am falschen Fahrrad. Ich bin mit Göga nach Bad Endbach gefahren. Er meinte ich soll mein Fully mitnehmen. Am Arsch ich hab fast geheult und bin mit dem Teil um keine Kurve gekommen usw. Zwei Wochen später hab ich gesagt ich nehm mein Hardtail und Göga hat mich gefragt ob ich nen Vogel hätte mit dem hinten völlig ungefederten Teil bin ich 4 mal den Flowtrail runtergehackt inklusive Shore usw. 

Im übrigen haben wir mein Fully mittlerweile verkauft,  waren aber bei Canyon und ich habe das Spectral Ex probegefahren. Was soll ich sagen Göga ist weich geworden und ich bekomme endlich ein Fully mit dem ich super zurechtkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (8. Mai 2014)

Und woran lag es beim alten fully dann? Zu großer Rahmen, zu gestreckte Geometrie oder einfach nur ein unsicheres Gefühl? Was war es denn für eines?


----------



## Ancient_Alien (8. Mai 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Und woran lag es beim alten fully dann? Zu großer Rahmen, zu gestreckte Geometrie oder einfach nur ein unsicheres Gefühl? Was war es denn für eines?


 
Ich sass eindeutig zu gestreckt. Der Rahmen war in S noch zu groß. Jetzt hab ich XS Probegefahren und es war super.


----------



## mäxx__ (14. Mai 2014)

Hier zwei Stellen, die von Jahr zu Jahr "haariger" weil ausgewaschener werden.



Sieht harmlos aus, ist aber bescheiden in der Anfahrt, da man einen Felsbrocken umfahren muss und dann genau die Linie treffen sollte




hier "fällt" man/frau gefühlt einen Meter tief, bevor das Vorderrad wieder Bodenkontakt hat.
Aber nach dem Mann und Sohn locker runterfuhren, dachte ich mir, des geht scho


----------



## Chrige (14. Mai 2014)

Sieht das nur so aus oder ist dein Sattel noch oben? Mir hilft es ungemein bei schwierigen Stellen den Sattel abzusenken. Gut, mit der Variostütze ist es schon fast ein Unding geworden, da ich bei den kleinsten Stellen den Sattel absenke.
Aber die Einstellung "wenn die das können, kann ich das auch" kenne ich


----------



## Warnschild (15. Mai 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Sieht das nur so aus oder ist dein Sattel noch oben? Mir hilft es ungemein bei schwierigen Stellen den Sattel abzusenken. Gut, mit der Variostütze ist es schon fast ein Unding geworden, da ich bei den kleinsten Stellen den Sattel absenke.
> Aber die Einstellung "wenn die das können, kann ich das auch" kenne ich



Sorry, aber das braucht kein Mensch: Man muss sich einfach eine ordentliche Fahrtechnik angewöhnen. Sieht doch super aus, wie sie das gemacht hat!

Das Absenken mag eine nette Sache sein, vor allem anfänglich. Das Problem dabei ist, dass man so nicht spontan reagieren kann, wenn unerwartet ein Steilstück kommt. Man ist abgelenkt bzw. mit "absenken" beschäftigt. Auch geht man die eigenen Defizite nicht an. Ich wollte das zu Beginn selbst nicht hören, aber seit ich mir angewöhnt habe, bei Bedarf hinter den Sattel zu gehen, komme ich nicht einmal mehr auf die Idee, den Sattel absenken zu müssen. Ich denke nicht nach, der Kopf ist frei. Der Sattel wiederum stört überhaupt nicht mehr. Dafür muss natürlich das Rad wirklich passen und ein bisschen Fahrtechnik da sein (obwohl ich da nicht die große Heldin bin, klappt das). 

Es gibt zu viele Leute, die mit Protektoren, Fullface-Helm (auf gewöhnlichen Trails) und massenweise Material ihre Ängste angehen statt zu lernen, wie man richtig fährt.


----------



## mäxx__ (15. Mai 2014)

Also bei solchen kleineren Geschichten bleibt der Sattel in der normalen Position; lediglich, wenn es auf längerern Stücken (vorwiegend in den Bergen) talwärts geht, senke ich den Sattel ab.
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich die beiden Stellen im oberen post schon gut von den vorherigen Touren kenne - daher wusste ich, dass der Sattel oben bleiben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Mai 2014)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das braucht kein Mensch: Man muss sich einfach eine ordentliche Fahrtechnik angewöhnen. Sieht doch super aus, wie sie das gemacht hat!



Ich weiß schon wie du das meinst (in Bezug auf CC-Strecken), aber bitte trotzdem einen allgemeinen Kommentar zur Richtigstellung zuzulassen  ->

Es kommt immer darauf an, welche Strecken man fährt.
Bei einzelnen kurzen Steilstücken mit ausreichend Auslauf wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist das vollkommen ok mit Sattel oben. Wenn das technische Stück aber länger andauert, ist "hinter den Sattel gehen" das Verkehrteste, was man machen kann.
Ich vertrete eher die Meinung, dass die "Technik": Sattel oben und Arsch hinter den Sattel die Fahrtechnik auf Dauer eher verdirbt. Wenn man wirklich Interesse an technischem Biken (Singletrailskala S3 und aufwärts) hat, sollte man sich eine zentrale Position über dem Rad und einen aktiven Fahrstil angewöhnen, was einfach nicht möglich ist, wenn zentral über dem Rad ein Sattel den Weg versperrt 
Von daher halte ich es keineswegs für falsch, wenn man den Sattel öfter mal runter macht. Wenn's zu Anfang dem Kopf hilft schon garnicht.


----------



## Chrige (15. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn's zu Anfang dem Kopf hilft schon garnicht.


Das meinte ich eigentlich auch mit meinem Kommentar. Ich finde einfach, dass wenn man eine Blockade hat, es ungemein hilft, den Sattel runterzustellen. Dass man es eigentlich nicht braucht, ist mir klar, gerade wenn man den Profis zuschaut. Aber da braucht man auch keine Fullies etc.
Meiner Meinung nach soll Biken Spass machen und wenn man sich nicht traut irgendwo herunterzufahren, kann es helfen den Sattel abzusenken. Aber jede wie sie will... Ich habe übrigens auf meinem Race-Bike auch keine absenkbare Stütze und fahre alles mit Sattel oben.


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (15. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte am vergangenen Wochenende auch wieder so eine Paniksituation.

Ziemlich steile Abfahrt, habe mich nicht so wirklich runter getraut. Hinzu kam, dass irgendwie immer mehr Menschen (Neugierige Zuschauer) dazu kamen und warteten, dass ich da runter fahre. Nachdem dann auch noch alle auf mich einredeten ging dann garnichts mehr. 

Als sich die meisten wieder verzogen hatten, habe ich mich dann endlich getraut. Am Ende hats richtig Spaß gemacht und ich bin noch mal und noch mal und noch mal gefahren. Bei der letzten Abfahrt hats mich allerdings ordentlich geschmissen, habe mir auch einige Verletzungen zugezogen... das hat man davon wenn man ohne Protektoren fährt. Nun hab ich ein mega mulmiges Gefühl wieder aufs Bike zu steigen. (Bin aber nach dem Sturz gleich wieder aufgestiegen...). Ich glaub ich fahr nicht mehr ohne Protektoren. Ich hoffe nur, dass meine Ängste jetzt durch den blöden Sturz nicht wieder stärker sind...

P.S.: Zur Sattelproblematik: Ich fühle mich WESENTLICH sicherer, wenn der Sattel unten ist, denn ich habe dann mehr Bewegungsfreiheit und kann den Popo schön übers Hinterrad schieben, was mir auch wieder mehr Sicherheit gibt.


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon wie du das meinst (in Bezug auf CC-Strecken), aber bitte trotzdem einen allgemeinen Kommentar zur Richtigstellung zuzulassen  ->
> 
> Es kommt immer darauf an, welche Strecken man fährt.
> Bei einzelnen kurzen Steilstücken mit ausreichend Auslauf wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist das vollkommen ok mit Sattel oben. Wenn das technische Stück aber länger andauert, ist "hinter den Sattel gehen" das Verkehrteste, was man machen kann.
> ...


 


Auch wenn ich Meilen entfernt bin von solchen technichen Sachen -- ich denke es kommt wirklich darauf an was man fährt.


----------



## scylla (15. Mai 2014)

Der KäptnFR und was er fährt ist da sicher schon ein krasses Extrembeispiel. Aber es verdeutlicht trotzdem gut, was ich meine. Mit Sattel oben hätte er wahrscheinlich nicht die Hälfte gepackt, egal wie gut er fährt 
Deswegen stellen sich auch meine Nackenhaare hoch bei Aussagen wie "braucht kein Mensch".



Amaya_Haniko schrieb:


> P.S.: Zur Sattelproblematik: Ich fühle mich WESENTLICH sicherer, wenn der Sattel unten ist, denn ich habe dann mehr Bewegungsfreiheit und kann den Popo schön übers Hinterrad schieben, was mir auch wieder mehr Sicherheit gibt.



… und jetzt probier mal aus, wieviel Sicherheit das gibt, wenn du den Popo nicht übers Hinterrad schiebst 
Genau dafür ist Sattel unten nämlich gut. Popo über Hinterrad geht mit Sattel oben auch. Popo über Tretlager geht mit Sattel oben nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (15. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> … und jetzt probier mal aus, wieviel Sicherheit das gibt, wenn du den Popo nicht übers Hinterrad schiebst
> Genau dafür ist Sattel unten nämlich gut. Popo über Hinterrad geht mit Sattel oben auch. Popo über Tretlager geht mit Sattel oben nicht wirklich gut.



Wenn ich mein Popöchen nicht nach hinten schiebe, bekomme ich schnell Überschlagsgefühle. Und mit Sattel oben habe ich immer Angst, dass ich mir das Ding in die Brust ramme


----------



## scylla (15. Mai 2014)

Amaya_Haniko schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Popöchen nicht nach hinten schiebe, bekomme ich schnell Überschlagsgefühle. Und mit Sattel oben habe ich immer Angst, dass ich mir das Ding in die Brust ramme



Probier's mal an einem weichen Wiesenhang aus. Der Überschlagspunkt kommt viiiiiiiel später als man denkt, und selbst wenn das Hinterrad mal kurz hochkommt muss das nicht gleich einen Überschlag bedeuten. 
Wenn der Arsch nach hinten wandert, verliert man zu schnell die Kontrolle. In wirklich technischem Gelände fatal, bei kurzen Steilstücken egal. Mit kaum Druck auf dem Vorderrad rutscht selbiges viel zu schnell weg, und mit ausgestreckten Armen lenkt es sich schlecht. Auch wenn es sich im ersten (und auch im zweiten) Moment genau gegenteilig anfühlt: Wenn man so lange wie möglich so weit wie möglich vorne bleibt ergibt das letztendlich deutlich mehr Fahrsicherheit. 

z.B.:



wenn man hier bei der Einfahrt auf die Felsplatte bereits mit voll durchgestreckten Armen ganz hinten hängt, überschlägt man sich an dem kleinen Miniabsatz unten mit Sicherheit. Fährt man in zentraler Position an und macht sich erst im letzten Moment lang, ist es gar kein Thema. Durfte ich mir in der Anfangszeit auch erst durch Bodenproben veranschaulichen.

noch ein etwas missglücktes Beispiel:
bereits in der Anfahrt Arsch deutlich zu weit hinten



Ergebnis leicht unkontrolliert in der Ausfahrt



war aber trotzdem noch kein Thema, da selbst mit schwebendem Hinterrad der Überschlagspunkt noch meilenweit entfernt war.


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (15. Mai 2014)

Toller Beitrag, danke! Das werde ich mir mal zu Herzen nehmen


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Mai 2014)

@Mäxx


mäxx__ schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Sieht harmlos aus, ist aber bescheiden in der Anfahrt, da man einen Felsbrocken umfahren muss und dann genau die Linie treffen sollte
> 
> ...


 
 Sehr schön!

@scylla - krass  abenteuerlich   und ja das Video bekam ich zufällig heute als Link von einem Freund. Es war schon interessant anzuschauen in Bezug auf dein vorheigen Kommentar.


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Mai 2014)

Warnschild schrieb:


> ....Das Problem dabei ist, dass man so nicht spontan reagieren kann, wenn unerwartet ein Steilstück kommt. Man ist abgelenkt bzw. mit "absenken" beschäftigt. Auch geht man die eigenen Defizite nicht an. Ich wollte das zu Beginn selbst nicht hören, aber seit ich mir angewöhnt habe, bei Bedarf hinter den Sattel zu gehen, komme ich nicht einmal mehr auf die Idee, den Sattel absenken zu müssen. Ich denke nicht nach, der Kopf ist frei. Der Sattel wiederum stört überhaupt nicht mehr. Dafür muss natürlich das Rad wirklich passen und ein bisschen Fahrtechnik da sein ....



Ich meine zwar auch in Ansätzen zu verstehen was Du meinst aber kann das ebenso nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.
Keine Frage kann ich mit meinem Starrbike, Singlespeed und "Sattel oben" auch Spaß haben - da ist der Kopf dann nach Deiner Definition völlig frei 
Aber wer sich durch die vielen Gänge eines MtBs schalten kann oder auch mal die Gabel absenkt, schafft es auch seinen Sattel zu verstellen...
Ich selbst fahre keine absenkbare Szütze mehr und halte dann an oder senke manches Mal sogar den Sattel bei langsamer Fahrt ab, rausziehen ist da eher das Problem  da muß man immer anhalten.

Denn bei all meinen Rädern - egal ob klein/groß, kurz/lang, stelzig/niedrig - war und ist immer der Sattel bergab für eine sichere Position im Weg. Sieht man hier deutlich und es ist schon einigermaßen steil:





Hinter dem Sattel würde für mich bedeuten, daß die Arme völlig gestreckt wären und sehr wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad wenn es im Schrägen und Rutschigem aufkommt.


Oder bei normalen Steilstücken, hier mal ganz künstlich glatt, wenn man sich hinter einem ausgezogenen Sattel positioniert,
dann müßte es noch viel steiler als hier sein, um wieder einigermaßen "neutral" - also mit dem Körperschwerpunkt über dem Tretlager - zu stehen:




Abgesehen davon kann man viel tiefer übers Rad - was ich auf dem Bild hier leider nicht mache...
da bin ich noch "verschreckter Osterhase", da man ja oben aus der Ebene balancierend lostreten muß.

Natürlich fahre ich kurze Steilstücke, die ich gut kenne auch mit "Sattel oben", gerade das "dicke Bergabrad" mit seiner Geometrie steckt das locker weg. Mein 100mm Hardtail macht aber bergab mit tiefen Sattel einfach doppelt soviel Freude.
Und zudem behaupte ich einfach mal, daß - nach meiner Einschätzung - auf "normalen" Trails ohne sehr steile Abfahrten ein Position hinter dem ausgezogenen Sattel nie "neutral" paßt bzw. nötig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Mai 2014)

Votec und Scylla - ich habe es in meinem Fahrtechnikkurs genau so gelernt wie ihr es sehr schön beschreibt: Bergab nicht mehr A... hinter den Sattel sondern zentrale Position und wie ein "Gorilla" sich über dem Tretlager bewegen. Auch unser Guide beim DAV lehrt es so. Und es klappt wirklich viel besser, man muß sich halt mehr auf dem Bike bewegen, was natürlich anstrengender ist. Ich bin da noch schwer am üben.
Sattel runter mach ich sogar manchmal beim auf- und absteigen. Und ein Hinweis in eigener Sache und für alle Neueinsteiger mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze: Sattel unten und auch noch draufhocken an sehr steiler Rampe bergauf geht nicht - bzw. geht nach hinten los.

Blockiert bin ich auch seit meinem Sturz und habe jetzt noch mehr Schiss als vorher. Ich habe auch gemerkt dass ich in einer kleinen Gruppe mutiger bin als wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Mai 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Blockiert bin ich auch seit meinem Sturz und habe jetzt noch mehr Schiss als vorher. Ich habe auch gemerkt dass ich in einer kleinen Gruppe mutiger bin als wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin.



Das kenn ich auch! Alleine bin ich ein echter Schißhase, was ich sonst von mir überhaupt nicht kenne. Allerdings ist es mir schon mal passiert, dass ein Solo-Radlausflug im Krankenhaus geendet hat. Da haben mich nette Jungs, die neben mir geparkt haben, samt meinem Auto ins Krankenhaus zum Nähen gebracht. Selber fahren hätte ich nicht wollen / können. Am besten sind eigentlich 2-4 Leute: Genug als Hilfestellung im Falle eines Falles und nicht zu viele, dass man trotzdem Zeit hat, sich auch mal was länger anzuschauen. In größeren Gruppen hat es dann halt manchmal einen gefühlten Zeitdruck.

Aber der Threaderstellerin geht es eigentlich auf Forstwege, wenn ich das Anfangspost richtig interpretiert habe.

Schneggle: Das wird schon wieder, wenn du erstmal wieder auf dem Trail bist und der Bobbes nicht bei jeder Erschütterung mehr weh tut.


----------



## Warnschild (21. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon wie du das meinst (in Bezug auf CC-Strecken), aber bitte trotzdem einen allgemeinen Kommentar zur Richtigstellung zuzulassen  ->
> 
> Es kommt immer darauf an, welche Strecken man fährt.
> Bei einzelnen kurzen Steilstücken mit ausreichend Auslauf wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist das vollkommen ok mit Sattel oben. Wenn das technische Stück aber länger andauert, ist "hinter den Sattel gehen" das Verkehrteste, was man machen kann.
> ...



Mit "hinter den Sattel" meine ich auch nicht "Po über dem Hinterrad" und Arme gestreckt. So habe ich wirklich keine Kontrolle. Letztlich bin ich immer "über dem Sattel", kann aber den Schwerpunkt dennoch rasch nach vorn bzw. hinten korrigieren, wenn es das Terrain verlangt.


----------



## Warnschild (21. Mai 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon kann man viel tiefer übers Rad - was ich auf dem Bild hier leider nicht mache...



Das ist aus meiner Sicht die Lösung. 

Natürlich kann es jeder halten, wie er es mag. Aber manchmal scheint es, dass in vielen Fällen das Geld für Protektoren, mehr Federweg oder eine absenkbare Sattelstütze besser (und nachhaltiger) in einen soliden Fahrtechnikkurs investiert wäre. Und das ist keineswegs von oben herab gemeint, sondern gilt meiner Meinung nach für jeden: "Der schlechte Handwerker schimpft auf sein Werkzeug."


----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2014)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Mit "hinter den Sattel" meine ich auch nicht "Po über dem Hinterrad" und Arme gestreckt. So habe ich wirklich keine Kontrolle. Letztlich bin ich immer "über dem Sattel", kann aber den Schwerpunkt dennoch rasch nach vorn bzw. hinten korrigieren, wenn es das Terrain verlangt.



schon besser 
Das dumme daran ist nur, dass "über dem Sattel" so wenig Platz ist, dass man nicht mehr besonders gut abfedern und ausgleichen kann, wenn die Hindernisse größer werden. Da führt dann doch kein Weg mehr an "hinter den Sattel" inclusive "keine Kontrolle" mehr vorbei.
Ich glaube, wir sprechen hier einfach über ganz anderes Terrain. Das war mir von Anfang an bewusst  und ich wollte auch bewusst dagegen halten, weil dein Post meiner Meinung nach zu sehr pauschalisiert hat. Du redest wahrscheinlich über Marathon-Strecken http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s1, ich rede über technisch (durchgängig) anspruchsvolle Wege http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3. 
Je nachdem, was man vor hat, kann man das so oder so sehen. Sattel oben ist für manche Anwendungen genauso richtig wie Sattel unten für andere. "Braucht kein Mensch" ist hingegen immer falsch, da viel zu allgemein. (Und dann gibt es natürlich auch noch die "Anwendung", den Angsthasen im Kopf zu überlisten, die sicher auch nicht verkehrt ist.)


----------



## Warnschild (22. Mai 2014)

Ja, das stimmt wohl. Wobei ich eher von S2 rede, denke ich. 

Ich bin nur so negativ gegenüber derlei Dingen eingestellt, weil ich andauernd bestens ge(bzw. über-)rüstete Leute treffe, denen man zu wiederum noch mehr Ausrüstung rät. Und so fährt beim Crosscountryrennen ein Fullyfahrer (edel und viel Federweg) mit Rücken-, Knie- und Schienbeinprotektoren, kommt aber den Berg weder hinauf geschweige denn ordentlich hinunter.


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Mai 2014)

Da muß ich sagen, da bin tolerant und es ist schön, daß so einer nicht daheim auf dem Sofa sitzt und Spaß hat er doch auch?
Beim Skifahren gibt es auch Fahrer(innen), mit bester Ausrüstung, Protektoren usw. und fahren im "norddeutschen Stil" 
Ich ägere mich dann eher über diejenigen, welche darüber lästern.
Jeder hat das Recht auf seinen eigenen Stil und falls der Kollege dann stürzt und sich was bricht, schreien alle wieder, hätte er doch mehr Protektoren getragen 
Falls der von Dir genannte Fullifahrer Dich im Rennen aber hindert Dein Tempo zu fahren und Dir eine bessere Plazierung vermasselt, kann ich Deinen Ärger verstehen aber dann sprich ihn an und erklär ihm das oder überhole ihn, wovon ich bei Dir eher ausgehe


----------



## zichl (22. Mai 2014)

Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber die Protektoren sind für manche einfach wichtig, weil sie ihre Gesundheit schätzen. Das hat nichts mit unnötiger Ausrüstung zu tun. Ich trage auch IMMER knieprotektorem mit Schienbeinschutz und bei ruppigen Abfahrten Ellenbogenschoner mit Unterarmschutz. Egal wie gut man ist, stürzen ist immer möglich und mein Ego erlaubt mir mich zu schützen. Und auf schnellen wurzelig-steinigen Abfahrten oder technisch verblocktem Terrain möchte ich mich , trotz vieler Jahren Judo, nicht auf nackter Haut abrollen müssen.

Meine absenkbare sattelstütze liebe ich einfach, weil mir der ausgezogene Sattel bei trails, um die s3, einfach viel zu oft im Weg ist. Das absenken der normalen stütze kommt für mich absolut nicht in Frage da das ewige anhalten und justieren nervt. Mich zumindest.


----------



## lucie (24. Mai 2014)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das braucht kein Mensch: Man muss sich einfach eine ordentliche Fahrtechnik angewöhnen. Sieht doch super aus, wie sie das gemacht hat!
> 
> Das Absenken mag eine nette Sache sein, vor allem anfänglich. Das Problem dabei ist, dass man so nicht spontan reagieren kann, wenn unerwartet ein Steilstück kommt. Man ist abgelenkt bzw. mit "absenken" beschäftigt. Auch geht man die eigenen Defizite nicht an. Ich wollte das zu Beginn selbst nicht hören, aber seit ich mir angewöhnt habe, bei Bedarf hinter den Sattel zu gehen, komme ich nicht einmal mehr auf die Idee, den Sattel absenken zu müssen. Ich denke nicht nach, der Kopf ist frei. Der Sattel wiederum stört überhaupt nicht mehr. Dafür muss natürlich das Rad wirklich passen und ein bisschen Fahrtechnik da sein (obwohl ich da nicht die große Heldin bin, klappt das).
> 
> Es gibt zu viele Leute, die mit Protektoren, Fullface-Helm (auf gewöhnlichen Trails) und massenweise Material ihre Ängste angehen statt zu lernen, wie man richtig fährt.




Ich denke Du beschränkst Deine Aussage, wie auch schon mehrfach kommentiert, zu sehr auf den CC und Racebereich. Kannst Du einen Bunnyhop mit ausgezogener Stütze?
Also ich nicht und den nutze ich häufiger in schnelleren Bergabpassagen, um Hindernisse zu überspringen. Mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze - keine Chance!
 
Mir ist es schnuppe, wie jeder Einzelne durch die Gegend radelt, jeder muß es für sich selbst entscheiden und verantworten.
Was kein Mensch braucht sind Kommentare darüber, was ein Mensch braucht oder nicht. Ein Orthopäde sagte mir einmal als ich mit Kniebeschwerden bei ihm aufschlug: "Wenn Gott gewollt hätte, daß der Mensch Fahrrad fahren soll, dann hätte er uns mit Selbigem auf die Welt kommen lassen." Ein Vertreter von "kein Mensch braucht ein Fahrrad". So verschieden sind eben Meinungen und Menschen und das soll bitte auch so bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

